# Paying for SEO?



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

So, what do you guys think about paying for SEO work? I have a very specific niche market. I'd do anything to get up higher in the Google rankings. I feel like I do post things frequently. I am doing social media. I have interaction going on on Facebook and what. Last year I hit as high as 30th place for my desired keywords, but since then, I dropped off the map. No idea why. And even while 30th on Google, I never showed up on Bing or Yahoo. 

Are there people who claim that they can get you a high ranking, and aren't just full of garbage? Any recommendations?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Two guys told me they use GoDaddy's SEO service and Web SEO Services.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you have a physical location it is easy. If not then you should look to your hosting provider first


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

What is your website i will take a look at it and what key words do you want to show up for PM if you want.

As for seo company's most are a joke you can buy a seo business kit for under $1000 and start a seo business but most of what they do you can do yourself but it takes times and has to be done right. Most people never spend the time or don't do it right.

SEO company's tend to target business they know are easy to get to the top and will show you website samples saying look at all the page one sites we have dont fall for it they will show you low competitive sites that are easy to get on page one most of it is a rip off.

Some will guarantee you page one and then charge you a lot each month and set you up a adwords account so you are at the top but you pay them more then what it cost to do it yourself that is how some of them make the money. It might cost 150 a month to be at the top so they charge you $300 a month and make the extra $150 a month for working for 15 mins setting up your adwords account.

If you do go with one ask to see at least 12 high competitive key word search sites that they did the work on and ask them to prove they did the work on the site like having their small logo at the bottom of the site or something..

Some places will show you number 1 sites that they never did any work on saying they did that all just to get your business and take your money.

I never heard of godaddy being great at SEO i use them for website names only i hate their hosting it is down a lot they place way to many websites on each server making sites run slow and is a pain in the butt to work with to get a website up and running and manage using their backend BS.

I like host gator they use the standard CPanel for site management.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

So, I use hostmonster. I should work with them first? I put a job request out on Elance. People have made some bids. There are a few companies that cost $300 per month(ouch), but boast high results and have a long list of happy clients.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

SEO isn't cheap so the $300 isn't unreasonable but if your hosting company has a plan then look at that. You can also register with google pill us and even talk to them about SEO. Yelp will also help you out. They both called us.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm in that odd middle place where I don't have lots of money to blow on frivolity, but also recognize that sometimes it is better just to pay the pros and I can stick to what I am best at...


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Ever sync google change their search bots setting none of the seo places can do much of anything its most all a rip off they will all tell you on page optimization but you can do this yourself.

They will tell you they will get you back link but you can do that to yourself

I can show you a list of sites on page one in google for the search words for that business i did to and i do not sell SEO services.

Its not all that hard to do yourself

Ask any seo company to show you their website for a google search for seo service are they on page one for their own service?
GoDaddys not thats for sure..

If you realy want to learn how to do it yourself and see all the tricks of the trade and see all the offers to start your own seo service that people are using go sign up at the warriorforum.com or just read for free. That site is the heart beat of what is going on in seo and website marketing and tons of new seo tools and things to do. I have been a member for a very long time any new seo way of doing things you will find their first just don't go overboard they has a lot of stuff for sale its best to read for some time before you start buying anything as every day new offers will be coming out they may be better..

Just for the fun of it if you do go with a so called seo company and let me know i will start a new website and we can see whos site gets to the top first for the same key words that would be fun


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmmm... or maybe I could start the new site and you can try to beat me using my site?


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

It all comes down to having the right words on your site in the right place formatted the right way. add a youtube video get some good backlinks from some social sites, Name all your photos and images right and you are off to a good start that is what any good seo service is going to do for you but they will have it worded out long making it sound like a lot more.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

EddieM said:


> It all comes down to having the right words on your site in the right place formatted the right way. add a youtube video get some good backlinks from some social sites, Name all your photos and images right and you are off to a good start that is what any good seo service is going to do for you but they will have it worded out long making it sound like a lot more.



See, I've done most of that. I was spot 29. Not great, but something. Then all of the sudden I dropped off the map. I haven't done anything sketchy, so I don't see why Google would have black listed me. Using keyword placing tools, it says it cannot find my site for the most common keywords in the top 30 pages of Google. 

I know I could go back and fine tune things, but I have keywords in my page titles, meta tags, alternative text for pictures, etc. 

I wish I could know if there was something that was hurting me specifically.


EDIT- just checked, I guess I'm still spot 82 for a similar keyword.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

What is your web site address

Do you have a competitor that dose not like you as they could be killing your site with you knowing it.

Most of the time you drop as others are moving up that are doing things on their site better but to drop that much google must not like your site.

Could be

You may have key word stuffing
A very slow loading site
A website design that is not showing all your text to the google bots some site design do not work well at all.

Someone can be linking bad websites to yours that google dose not like and that can drop you quite fast its dirty trick some people do to others to knock them down.
You could have to many backlinks that are not related to your website topic.

You might not have enough text on your home page and google just got around to re-indexing you with its new system that can knock your site down over night.

If google did black list you the only fast thing to do is start another website with a new name that is almost the same and don't link from the old site to the new one.

I dont know what key words you are going after or what your website is so i can not look it up to see what others are doing that are beating you.

Your key words need to be the exact phrase for them to work the best like.

If you want people to find you in google for a search for say - glow in the dark t shirts - then that is what needs to be on your site many times.

Do not say we make t shirts that glow in the dark as that is not the exact match for the search you must say we make glow in the dark t shirts and say this a good 6 to 10 times on your home page mixed in with text.
Then your photos should be names glow-in-the-dark-t-shirts-1.jpg, glow-in-the-dark-t-shirts-2.jpg and so on.

Now if you want to show up for more key words you need to have all them on the home page to or make a new page for each set of key words you want to show up for and on that page talk about your product but use that key word a lot in that text and name the page using that key word even if it is not in a main menu on your site just have a link to it someplace on your home page like a link from a wood in text so that pager gets indexed on its own and can show up for a search for that set of key words.

I see a lot of t shirt sites that do not have enough words on them for google to do much with you can not get a site up high if it has little wording on it for google to index in it can only use what you give it the persion who gives it the most of what it is looking for has the site that will show up the best that and the best backlinks.
One good backlink is worth 100 or more average backlinks so finding a few good ones is better the geting a few hundred basic ones.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You'd be better off paying for Advertising. As long as people are calling or buying that's what counts. 

I use to put all my stuff on listings, blogs, forums, etc. Now I don't waste my time. 

Try small local radio shows. For about a $100.00 a month I can get on a nice size radio station.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Just send a you a long pm of all the things wrong with your site and how to fix it.
Its very easy to see why your site is dropping.
I gave very easy things to do and what to change to get much better results things most people just never think about like how google looks at their website and what you need to make the changes.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm on it!


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's a nuts and bolts question-

"Christian Shirts" Google says gets 2500 searches
"Christian t shirts" gets 8500

How do I best balance the use of both keywords? Obviously I'd want to rank high for either.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

If you want balance then make sure the anchor text links to your site are balanced. Meaning some using 'shirts' and others using 't-shirts'


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Make more pages on your site one just talking about Christian Shirts and the other talking about Christian t shirts add photos on each page with matching key words for the photo names do not use the same named photo on each page.

as it is right now all your website images are named wrong to do you any good.

You need to add text at the bottom of each page so your site tells google what it is about right now unless you changed it i have not looked today all your pages say nothing about t ****s or shirts at all except on your home page that is not enough a google bot will only see t shirt on one page and then not list your site for that as it is not a common topic with in every page of the site.

The bots count words that match on every page on your site to come up with a topic to list you for if you do not have a clear topic running with in the site then you will not get listed well.

If you read 10 pages of a book with out knowing the name of the book or what it is about and on one page in the book it talks about making some t shirts but on most the other pages it talks about religion so after you read the 10 pages you would think this book is about religion so if you have a book shelf you would file it under religion not t shirts.

But if every page of the ten talked some about making and selling religious t shirts and all the photos in the book are named religious t shirts photo 1, religious t shirts photo 2 and so on then after reading the ten pages you know it is a book on religious t shirts and you would file it with books on religious t shirts.

who ever has the most information on the topic with in the the website spanning all the pages and has the most photos and videos that match the topic will rise to the top on their own become it is very clear for the google bots to see what your site is about.
Then comes into play back links

Most sites that do not show up well do not have a clear topic for google to see and understand what the site is really about or do not have the right amout of words on the site.
If you do not have a good amount of words on the site with in your topic then the site is not looked at as being worth much as it is not providing valuable information to the end user.

Fill you blog page with information about religious t shirts right now it looks like a bible quote site not a t shirt site.

Look at your site like a computer would looking at word count what words match to see what the main topic is.
Related words on t shirt making, a computer bot is what is going to rank your site it will look for titles that have key words in them, Bold text to a bot says this must be big thing about the topic on the site so any bold text should have a key word in it. It looks for incoming links and who their are from are they from sites related to t shirts or from socal sites that the topic is t shirts that would be good.
Is you site being pined in pintrest for people looking for t shirts.
This all adds up to what the bot then lists your site under and at what position your site gets listed at for that topic.

I can many times start a new site and jump to page one with in less then a week because the first time the bot looks at the site i have gave it everything it wants to see for that topic and it jumps the site right to the top.

It takes a little longer on a site that is all ready up as it will have to re look at you site a few times as you are making changes and slowly move you back up but it will.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just gave the ok to my website guy to help me revamp my site. Once that is up, I'll go through everything. Sadly doing some changes I had a glitch and messed up my homepage this morning. Gotta fix that now.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Well good luck with it. i think you will get it most people never ask.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

OO i see the home page just took a look .. one other thing that i just looked at none of your t shirts FS in the info text say Christian t shirts i would add that into every one of them at some point in the text information on each design. Split it is some saying Christian t shirts and others saying Christian Shirts and some saying both on long descriptions.

also if this is right that is a very low search amount whare did you get the numbers from?
"Christian Shirts" Google says gets 2500 searches
"Christian t shirts" gets 8500


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

EddieM said:


> OO i see the home page just took a look .. one other thing that i just looked at none of your t shirts FS in the info text say Christian t shirts i would add that into every one of them at some point in the text information on each design. Split it is some saying Christian t shirts and others saying Christian Shirts and some saying both on long descriptions.
> 
> also if this is right that is a very low search amount whare did you get the numbers from?
> "Christian Shirts" Google says gets 2500 searches
> "Christian t shirts" gets 8500


That was the google keyword tool. The adwords one. I really don't think that Christian t shirts is going to get hits like other shirts might. But maybe the numbers we off. 

Got any better suggestions of where to find keywords? I've been on the warrior forum per your suggestion. Seems like Market Samurai is pretty popular.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I had a company send me this as a proposal for SEO work. I'll tell you what, whether or not I hire them someday, they sure did give me a large "to do" list to work off of...


----------

